# Breast Cancer metastatic to the chest wall.



## arozance27 (Mar 27, 2012)

What would be the most appropriate Dx code for "Metastatic breast cancer recurring in the right chest wall?"  

Would you still utilize the primary Breast code (174.X)
Or the mets breast code (198.81)

Thank you.


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 27, 2012)

So is the mets in the bone or connective tissue of the chest wall?


----------



## arozance27 (Mar 27, 2012)

The connective tissue.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 27, 2012)

If the primary site is being treated still then code it as well as mets to connective tissue.  You code first the one being treated.  If the cancer no longer exists at the primary site then code the mets to the connective tissue followed by the V10.4


----------

